# Lucky'S Archery In Shelby TWP>



## EYESON

I just wanted to say what a great experience I just had with Lucky's Archery in Shelby Twp. I need a new string on my Justice, and when I picked it up today I figured I would just get the bow and take it home and get it sighted in. Well the owner had me shoot the bow before I left. There were a few adjustments to be made which he did right there and had me shooting 3 inch groups before I walked out the door. Out of the three shops I have visited since moving back to Michigan this was by fare the friendliest and the one that went over the top out of all of them. I only bought string and arrows from him, all my other things that need adjustments were purchased from the other shops I had visited trying to find on I liked. So far this seems to be a top notch shop I sure hope they make it. It is nice having a shop on the east side to go to that makes you feel welcome.


----------



## Michihunter

Thanks for sharing your experience with us. Good to know there are good shops still available.


----------



## hondakid

Where is this new place? I'll have to check them out for my next purchase.


----------



## john warren

very cool to hear. if they are looking to expand we could use a good shop in the oxford/ lake orion area.


----------



## EYESON

He is in the business park on the S.E. corner of 23 mile and Schoner. They definetly are worth checking out. I was told if they don't have something that thye will get it for you.


----------



## hondakid

Thanks. I'll be checking them out in the near future.


----------



## dwlk5

Do they have a Range?


----------



## Captain

Yes, leagues as well......


----------



## joe allen

clint is an honest guy, i bought my diamond from him and have had nothing but good service since. his prices are very close to the big box stores with the personal service. i wouldnt hesitate to recomend him.i first went to that store that starts with m and ends with c and was treated rather poorly both times.(they acted like they were doing me a favor by selling me a bow.)


----------



## CWAY

I shoot there on one of the leages it is a great place. Best shop I have found since Auburn archery closed


----------



## Atchison

They are a very good shop, I work like 100yds away. Need to actually go and shoot there more than I do.


----------



## Fishcapades

What bow lines do they carry? website?


----------



## Atchison

Fishcapades said:


> What bow lines do they carry? website?


I don't think they have a website but if you want to call them and ask about what they carry: (586) 566-7991


----------



## tech

Me and my son just left luckys archery. Great place, great people and best yet great prices. Also a great place for kids as well as adults. While i was there i watched Clint spend just as much time helping the kids as he did with the adults. Just a great expierence


----------



## 2BUCKS

Is their range 20 yards?


----------



## hoytshooter69

17 yd range.


----------



## bradepb

anyone know if they are traditional friendly


----------



## Rouxballs

They carry Bowtech and PSE but can and will get just about anything--there range is just shy of 20 yards but you can shoot from upstairs--really cool--they even have treestand platforms to shoot from--Nice guys that work(own) there--helpfull. 3D targets as well but I think they are for leagues only.


----------



## G String

Lucky's archery carries: Bowtech, Diamond, Ross, PSE, Browning, and Parker.

As far as Recurve stuff it is limited but usually get anything within a few days.


----------



## G String

As far as the range goes it is 18 yds. downstairs and about 22 yds. upstairs.


----------



## Northerner

I was there this past weekend and I would agree, a great place and very helpful!


----------



## ATB

Northerner said:


> I was there this past weekend and I would agree, a great place and very helpful!


I agree and will be back, good people to work with!


----------



## Atchison

Was there for an hour today looking at different bows, let me shoot a couple. Very knowledgable and willing to answer any questions you have.

Only problem is I was quite impressed with the Bowtech Admiral and wasn't really looking to spend that much....might have to sell some blood!!


----------



## CWAY

Atchison said:


> Was there for an hour today looking at different bows, let me shoot a couple. Very knowledgable and willing to answer any questions you have.
> 
> Only problem is I was quite impressed with the Bowtech Admiral and wasn't really looking to spend that much....might have to sell some blood!!


I know what your saying I was very happy with my old bow but after hanging around there and shooting the new Captain I just had to buy one.


----------

